# Windows 2000 Anmeldung ohne Passwort



## KLang41181 (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe einen PC, den ich neu installieren möchte. Vorher will ich noch ein paar Daten sichern. Allerdings habe ich das Passwort der Benutzeranmeldung nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mih ohne Passwort anmelden kann? Bei Win95 und 98 habe ich einfach "abbrechen" gedrückt und hatte nur keinen Zugriff auf das Netzwerk und Internet. Geht bei Windows 2000 nicht, oder?


----------



## Julian Maicher (5. Oktober 2006)

Nein, das geht nicht. Du kannst die Daten mit einer Linux Live Version (z.B. Knoppix)  retten, oder du baust die Festplatte in einen anderen Rechner.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2006)

Google mal nach Begriffen wie "Windows 2000 Password Recovery", denn so ein Passwort kann man z.B. zuruecksetzen (z.B. mit einer Linux-Live-CD, aber natuerlich nicht mit jeder) oder, wenn Du Zeit oder ein sehr leichtes Passwort hast, auch cracken (mit einer anderen Linux-Live-CD).

Da ja in Deutschland zur Zeit offensichtlich ziemlich laecherlich rumdiskutiert wird in Sachen Security-Tools seh ich mal, in Voraussicht auf moeglicherweise irgendwann verabschiedete Gesetze, davon ab hier Links zu posten. Und natuerlich deshalb damit ich nicht irgendwelche Script-Kiddies in Versuchung fuehre demnaechst immer eine kleine Linux-Live-CD in der Tasche zu haben wenn sie unterwegs sind.


----------



## gorim (6. Oktober 2006)

Bei http://www.winternals.com gibt es den ERD Commander. Der kann auch Kennwörter zurücksetzen. Für Notfälle kann man den downloaden und kostenlos ein paar Tage benutzen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

